

1 of every 5 deaths in US due to smoking - acqq
http://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/data_statistics/fact_sheets/health_effects/tobacco_related_mortality/

======
talleyrand
I would love to know how they determined that "49,400 deaths per year from
secondhand smoke exposure." This diagnosis does not appear on a single death
certificate...anywhere.

It's somewhat scary when you government peddles outright falsehoods like
this....

~~~
acqq
They cite the references:

<http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5745a3.htm>

Do you want to say it's a conspiracy?

~~~
th0ma5
Any non-US studies?

~~~
acqq
Right, I took a look:

<http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passivrauchen>

You can use Google translate: apparent estimate for Germany per year is
"3.300, more than sum of dead from Asbest and illegal drugs."

It's obviously significantly less than in U.S., but I can imagine that such
differences are really possible considering how health insurance functions --
in Germany all people are covered no matter how poor they are. The average
quality of life (through all social strata) is certainly much higher. Or just
compare the percent of people in prisons, etc, etc.

